# hi to all new members



## t&s (Jun 27, 2008)

glad to see so many new members time dont allow a welcome to each person seperatly so hi and welcome to you all 
i assure you ,you will all learn something from this site 

terry


----------



## Belgian (Jul 2, 2008)

*Hi to all newbees*

Hi to all new members,
Glad you found this friendly site. Glad to have you. (they even let this weird belgian in  )
Welcome to all, enjoy, copy and share


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 2, 2008)

same from me welcome all


----------

